# Ulan(?)rendelések évek mulva is eszközölhetök



## Chris K

I'm trying to translate into English the advertising material on the back of a Hungarian photograph from c.1900 originating from Fényképészeti Müterme Beck Ödön ("Ödön Beck Photography Studio"). I believe the intent of the message is to say that, since the photographic studio keeps the negatives on file indefinitely, "it's possible [to order copies] years from now / years later." However, because of a scratch on the card I'm not certain of the first word, which appears to be _Ulanrendelések_. The inscription reads:

_Ulan(?)rendelések évek mulva is eszközölhetök._

Thanks for any assistance you can provide.


----------



## bibax

*utánrendelés = *additional order (commission);
*eszközölhető* = feasible;

*Utánrendelések évek múlva is eszközölhetők.*
The additional orders are feasible after (many) years as well.


----------



## Chris K

bibax said:


> *utánrendelés* = additional order /commission);



Great, thanks. That makes perfect sense.


----------

